# Smiths W10



## Andy the Squirrel (Aug 16, 2009)

My Smiths British military watch from 1969. Often copied, never bettered!


----------



## rokerprogz (Aug 7, 2010)

Very nice. Just out of interest, has it been re-lumed or is the dial untouched?


----------



## Andy the Squirrel (Aug 16, 2009)

rokerprogz said:


> Very nice. Just out of interest, has it been re-lumed or is the dial untouched?


The hand painted tritium dial is original and untouched.


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

hi a very nice watch all the best woody77.


----------



## Dr.f (Jun 29, 2011)

Very nice, how do you think it compares with Prs 29b?


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

That's lovely Andy, best example I've ever seen. Looks like it came straight from the QM!


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2011)

How on earth did you manage to keep it in such good condition?


----------



## Stinch (Jul 9, 2008)

There can't be many around as good as that!


----------



## danboy (Sep 14, 2011)

stunner,what a great watch


----------



## Pip-Pip (Sep 28, 2011)

Love that watch, it really makes me think of a very English version of an Omega Railmaster / ranchero! It looks in fantastic condition would love to pick one up one day. Local watch shop has some vintage Smiths for sale at the moment.


----------

